#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Здоровье >  > > >  >  >  Дистанционное обучение тибетской медицине

## Satyabhama

Школа Тибетской Медицины "Сова Ригпа" объявляет набор учащихся на заочно-очную пятилетнюю программу традиционного обучения. Уникальная возможность изучать древнее знание у известного тибетского врача - Геше Ринчен Тензина с применением современных интернет-технологий. Двухгодичное заочное обучение через веб-сайт с последующим очным обучением у Учителя в течение трех лет. Начало 1 семестра - с 24 января 2015 года. Прием заявлений - до 15 января 2015 года. Подробнее о Школе и об Учителе - на сайте sowa-rigpa.ru
По вопросам обучения звоните +7 926 0606497, +7 926 6633744,  +7 964 556 7629, +7 926 041 1525
Skype:  sowa-rigpa, e-mail: info@sowa-rigpa.ru

----------

Мария Дролма (18.12.2014)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Завтра начало занятий в Иркутске.

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Начался семинар. Первая тема - диагностика заболеваний у детей по ушам, по передней поверхности раковины с подсветкой. Всё видел, а такого нет! Подсмотрел книжечку, закажу в Китай. Посмотрю, м. б. что есть в ресурсах, а так, нужно брать книгу и переводить.

----------


## Мария Дролма

Скажите преподается на каком языке?
Есть ли перевод на русский для желающих учиться?

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Преподавание на тибетском с синхронным переводом, моими комментариями.

----------


## Нико

> Преподавание на тибетском с синхронным переводом, моими комментариями.


А кто там синхронит с тибетского?

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Алексей Сумцов.

----------


## Мария Дролма

Скажите пожалуйста, если в курсе, на этом заочном как часто нужно будет приезжать на практические занятия и проч.. Я в Норвегии живу, учиться очень хочется . Но вот ездить не получится часто. Да и редко наверное тоже.  на сайте не заметила никакой информации.

----------


## Нико

> Алексей Сумцов.


С каких пор он именно "синхронит"? нет таких переводчиков на всея Руси!

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Несколько фраз говорит учитель, несколько фраз переводчик. Это я называю таким термином. Скорость впечатляет, а что он он там переводит, только на его совести. 
Медицинская терминология, как у всех переводчиков, переводится приблизительно, просторечно и часто не верно. Исправляю по ходу в виде замечаний и комментариев.

----------


## Нико

> Несколько фраз говорит учитель, несколько фраз переводчик. Это я называю таким термином. Скорость впечатляет, а что он он там переводит, только на его совести. 
> Медицинская терминология, как у всех переводчиков, переводится приблизительно, просторечно и часто не верно. Исправляю по ходу в виде замечаний и комментариев.


Это называется "линейный", "последовательный" перевод).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.12.2014)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Это называется "линейный", "последовательный" перевод).


Что сделаешь, я не владею специальной переводческой терминологией, но это лучше, "чем колики в голове от несварения"!

----------

Нико (21.12.2014)

----------


## Satyabhama

> Скажите пожалуйста, если в курсе, на этом заочном как часто нужно будет приезжать на практические занятия и проч.. Я в Норвегии живу, учиться очень хочется . Но вот ездить не получится часто. Да и редко наверное тоже.  на сайте не заметила никакой информации.


Мария, первые два года обучения на заочном курсе никуда не надо приезжать - вы весь материал получаете через интернет-трансляции, семинары проходят по скайпу, экзамены - письменный тест. Обучение ведется на тибетском языке с синхронным русским переводом, переводчиков для Школы стараемся выбирать самых лучших. После того, как вы закончите второй курс, вам надо будет определяться - дальше обучение будет очным. Это касается как летней практики по травам, так и практики по составлению и изготовлению лекарств. Но если вы хотите учить медицину для себя, а не для того, чтобы стать врачом, то двух лет будет вполне достаточно.
В настоящее время у Школы есть филиалы в Иркутске и Нижнем Новгороде - туда Учитель периодически выезжает преподавать очно. Планируем открыться еще в нескольких городах.

----------

Мария Дролма (21.12.2014)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Мария, первые два года обучения на заочном курсе никуда не надо приезжать - вы весь материал получаете через интернет-трансляции, семинары проходят по скайпу, экзамены - письменный тест. Обучение ведется на тибетском языке с синхронным русским переводом, переводчиков для Школы стараемся выбирать самых лучших. После того, как вы закончите второй курс, вам надо будет определяться - дальше обучение будет очным. Это касается как летней практики по травам, так и практики по составлению и изготовлению лекарств. Но если вы хотите учить медицину для себя, а не для того, чтобы стать врачом, то двух лет будет вполне достаточно.
> В настоящее время у Школы есть филиалы в Иркутске и Нижнем Новгороде - туда Учитель периодически выезжает преподавать очно. Планируем открыться еще в нескольких городах.


Чё-то навскидку, особых трав не припомню, больше корешки, листья, цветочки. Вот такие просторечные выражения дилетантов подрывают авторитет Тибетской Медицины! 
Не травы! Лекарственные растения (сырье), минералы и т. д..

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (23.12.2014)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Закончили сегодня учебу. Надеюсь, что мой перевод приживется: нарушение расщепления и всасывания пищи, а не "несварение"! Подарил Геше таблицу клапанных образований желудочно-кишечного тракта по Витебскому Я. Д.. От одного Учителя к другому!

----------

Мария Дролма (22.12.2014), Нико (22.12.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (23.12.2014)

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Чё-то навскидку, особых трав не припомню, больше корешки, листья, цветочки. Вот такие просторечные выражения дилетантов подрывают авторитет Тибетской Медицины! 
> Не травы! Лекарственные растения (сырье), минералы и т. д..


Да ну, это вы уже придираетесь. Как специалист конечно. Но мне вполне достаточно и выражения травы, как дилетанту.))

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Да, не придираюсь. Просторечие прет со всех сторон и превращает Науку Тибетской Медицины в забаву, моду или бренд для торговцев, чтоб быть ближе к народу. Профессионалы должны общаться на языке оригинала традиции, возможно, на транслитерационном, ботаника должна быть на латыни, как и медицинская терминология. Ни какой транскрипции, которая бывает хуже просторечия, т. е. как кому, что послышалось или варианты, принятые в разных регионах.
Лечение связано с жизнью, поэтому должны быть стандарты!

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

> Закончили сегодня учебу. Надеюсь, что мой перевод приживется: нарушение расщепления и всасывания пищи, а не "несварение"! Подарил Геше таблицу клапанных образований желудочно-кишечного тракта по Витебскому Я. Д.. От одного Учителя к другому!


Со всех сторон "прет" диагностика и "лечение" болезней поджелудочной железы, не понимая, что для терапевта - это запретная тема, как аппендицит!

----------


## Satyabhama

> Чё-то навскидку, особых трав не припомню, больше корешки, листья, цветочки. Вот такие просторечные выражения дилетантов подрывают авторитет Тибетской Медицины! 
> Не травы! Лекарственные растения (сырье), минералы и т. д..


,
Уважаемый Вадим! Я вас лично не знаю, но судя по тому, что вы как совершенно незнакомых вам, так и знакомых вам людей с медицинским образованием сразу записываете в дилетанты, можно сделать вывод, что вам нравится самоутверждаться за счет других и принижать чужие авторитеты, дабы возвысить свой. Здесь не медицинский консилиум, а буддистский форум. Объясняю вам, как человеку, который не проходил летнюю практику по травам - это ИМЕННО ПРАКТИКА ПО ТРАВАМ. То есть - ходим по полям и лесам, учимся узнавать нужную траву, собираем гербарии, учим латынь и лекарственные свойства конкретных растений. Учитесь, пожалуйста, элементарному уважению как коллег по цеху, так и людей, не имеющих отношения к медицине. Добрее надо быть, терпимее.

----------

Мария Дролма (23.12.2014), Нико (23.12.2014)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Театр начинается с вешалки, медицина с терминологии. Да пусть для Вас корень солодки будет травой. Если Учитель тибетец называет это травой, ему прощается, многие, называющие себя буддистами, не могут двух тибетских слов связать. Здесь компромисса не будет за травками - человеческая жизнь! А вообще за травки садют! Я помню ни один практический пример, когда из-за просторечных названий в составы клали всякую чепуху.

----------


## Нико

> Театр начинается с вешалки, медицина с терминологии. Да пусть для Вас корень солодки будет травой. Если Учитель тибетец называет это травой, ему прощается, многие, называющие себя буддистами, не могут двух тибетских слов связать. Здесь компромисса не будет за травками - человеческая жизнь! А вообще за травки садют! Я помню ни один практический пример, когда из-за просторечных названий в составы клали всякую чепуху.


Вадим, навеяло: да хоть горшком назови, только в печку не ставь!  :Big Grin:  Это я к тому, что большей части пациентов совершенно побоку, что кладут в тибетские пипюли. Но вы-то специалист, вы знаете!)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Если это принять за аксиому, почему тогда дилетанты пытаются судить что-то о системе, которая абсолютно не известна? Обсуждали бы нос, ногти, халат практикующего, помещение, что интересного было в трамвае? Попробуйте в Западной Медицине не правильно сделать укладку больного перед рентгеновским исследованием, установить жесткость излучения? Пипл просто хабает рентген и не возмущается.

----------


## Нико

> Если это принять за аксиому, почему тогда дилетанты пытаются судить что-то о системе, которая абсолютно не известна? Обсуждали бы нос, ногти, халат практикующего, помещение, что интересного было в трамвае? Попробуйте в Западной Медицине не правильно сделать укладку больного перед рентгеновским исследованием, установить жесткость излучения? Пипл просто хабает рентген и не возмущается.


А тибетской медицине желательней обучаться в Мен - ци - кхане (Дхарамсала). Извините, что невпопад :Kiss:

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Всё, последняя капля! Буду открывать Школу Монгольской Медицины. На курорте для всех желающих и, обязательно, для практикующих Традицию - изучение монгольского языка, включая старо-монгольскую письменность! С позиций современной неврологии очень полезно! Летом заготовки в ближайших лесах, выращивание сырья на курорте, как образца!
Сейчас, учитывая современные коммуникации, должен произойти прорыв в распространении знаний Традиционной Медицины параллельно с Доказательной Западной, но без анальгина, парацетамола, вегето-дистонии и и остеохондроза!

----------


## Нико

> Всё, последняя капля! Буду открывать Школу Монгольской Медицины. На курорте для всех желающих и, обязательно, для практикующих Традицию - изучение монгольского языка, включая старо-монгольскую письменность! С позиций современной неврологии очень полезно! Летом заготовки в ближайших лесах, выращивание сырья на курорте, как образца!
> Сейчас, учитывая современные коммуникации, должен произойти прорыв в распространении знаний Традиционной Медицины параллельно с Доказательной Западной, но без анальгина, парацетамола, вегето-дистонии и и остеохондроза!


А почему именно на курорте?)

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Юридически Тибетской Медицины в России нет, как и её фармакологии. Будет отделение реабилитации, где применяют методы фитотерапии, имеющие традицию, характерную и ментально принятую в нашей местности. 
Приезжают периодически всякие бренды. Например, появился филиал известного центра тибетской медицины из Москвы. При проверке документов - лицензии на массаж среднего медперсонала и всё! Не знал регистратор, что такое Чжуд-Ши. Чтоб не пересекаться со здравоохранением и "тибетскими конкурентами".
Организовать официально стационар в городе практически не возможно.

----------

